# Prostatakrebs > Veranstaltungshinweise und Verbandsarbeit >  2018 AUA Meeting Abstracts

## LowRoad

Hier in loser Folge ein paar Eindrücke vom AUA-2018. Kommentare erwünscht!

----------


## LowRoad

*MEDSCAPE: ADT for Prostate Cancer on Active Surveillance*

Eine einzige Injektion der Androgendeprivationstherapie (ADT) für Männer, die ansonsten mit aktiver Überwachung für Prostatakrebs mit geringem Risiko gemanagt werden, verbessert kurzfristig einige Syptome und kann kleine Malignome beseitigen, wie Ergebnisse einer neuen Phase-3-Studie aus Frankreich zeigen.

"ADT kann möglicherweise eingesetzt werden, um Prostatakrebs-Läsionen mit geringem Risiko zu beseitigen", sagte Studienautorin Eva Comperat, MD, PhD, Pathologe an der Sorbonne-Universität in Paris, während einer Plenarsitzung der Jahrestagung der American Urological Association (AUA) 2018 . "Und es verbessert die Ergebnisse, die mit anschließender aktiver Überwachung erzielt werden."

Ein amerikanischer Experte, der zur Stellungnahme aufgefordert wurde, war jedoch von den Ergebnissen nicht überzeugt. "Das Konzept der Verabreichung von Androgenablation bei risikoarmen Prostatakrebs an ansonsten gesunden Männern wird äußerst umstritten sein, und von einigen strikt abgelehnt werden", kommentierte Alexander Kutikov, MD, des Fox Chase Cancer Center in Philadelphia, Pennsylvania.

*Details der Studie*
In der randomisierten Studie teilten die Forscher die Männern entweder für eine einmalige "vorübergehende" ADT (wirksam für ~3 Monate) plus aktive Überwachung (n=58) oder aktive Überwachung allein (n=57) ein.

Bei der ADT wurde eine einzige subkutane Injektion von 11,25 mg Leuprolidacetat, einem häufig verwendeten Gonadotropin-Releasing-Hormon-Agonisten eingesetzt.

Alle Männer hatten eine Erkrankung mit geringem Risiko, was ein klinisches Stadium T1c oder T2a, bei einem PSA-Wert von ≤10ng/ml, einem Gleason-Score von ≤6; und, bei 12-Biopsiestanzen ein Befund von mindestens einer positiven Stanze von  nicht mehr als 3mm Länge bedeutet.

Nach ihrer Präsentation sagte Comperat gegenüber Medscape Medical News, dass die Gründe für die Studie darin liegen, dass eine erhebliche Anzahl von Männern mit einer Krankheit mit geringem Risiko eine Krankheitsprogression bei aktiver Überwachung erfahren und eine radikale Prostatektomie benötigen wird. Als eine mögliche Lösung könnte eine kurze chemische Intervention mit ADT den Tumor zu einem frühen Zeitpunkt vollständig beseitigen, schlug sie vor.

In ihrer Zusammenfassung erwähnten die Autoren der Studie vorläufige Ergebnisse einer Pilotserie von zwei französischen urologischen Zentren, an denen Patienten mit niedrigem Risiko für Prostatakrebs beteiligt waren. Bei Patienten, die 3 Monate lang mit ADT und einem 5-Alpha-Reduktasehemmer behandelt wurden, trat bei etwa 60% der Patienten eine Tumorregression auf, was darauf hinweist, dass Prostatakrebs mit niedrigem Risiko durch ADT rückgängig gemacht werden könnte. Die neue Studie soll diese Ergebnisse in größerem Maßstab bestätigen, so die Autoren der Studie.

Der Hauptendpunkt der Studie war ein negatives 12-Stanzen-Biopsieergebnis nach 12 Monaten. Das Team berichtete, dass 53% der Patienten in der ADT-Gruppe diesen Endpunkt erreicht hatten; In der Standard-Of-Care-Gruppe erreichten nur 32% der Patienten diesen Endpunkt, ein Unterschied, der statistisch signifikant war.

Comperate räumte ein, dass eine negative Biopsie kein Beweis für eine ausgerottete Krankheit sei, aber sie sei ein guter Hinweis darauf.

In der Zusammenfassung der Studie sagen die Autoren der Studie, dass die Ergebnisse der Biopsie "nahelegen, dass ADT dazu verwendet werden könnte, Prostatakrebs-Läsionen mit geringem Risiko umzukehren und somit die Ergebnisse der anschließenden aktiven Überwachung zu verbessern."

Der Behandlungsprozess kann den Nachweis von versteckten, aggressiven Erkrankungen ermöglichen; Andere Untersuchungen deuten darauf hin, dass Aggressivität "durch Reaktion auf frühe ADT beurteilt werden kann". Comperat erklärte, dass die Läsionen, die nach ADT verbleiben, aggressiver und widerstandsfähiger sind, da sie von der ADT nicht besiegt wurden.


*Bessere Lebensqualität*
Die ADT habe auch zu einer besseren Lebensqualität geführt, führte das französische Team aus.

Die ADT-Gruppe zeigte sich eine Verbesserung des Internationalen Prostata-Symptoms Score nach 9 Monaten sowie eine statistisch signifikante Reduktion der PSA-Werte nach 3 und 6 Monaten im Vergleich zur Standard-Überwachungsgruppe.

Ein weiterer positiver Befund war, dass es nach 12 Monaten keinen statistisch signifikanten Unterschied in der erektilen Funktion zwischen Männern in der ADT-Gruppe und jenen in der Standard-Überwachungsgruppe gab, wie anhand des Internationalen Index der Erektionsfunktion-5-Werte gezeigt wurde.


Die Idee der Behandlung von Niedrigrisiko Erkrankungen mit ADT wird nicht sehr beliebt sein, sagte Kutikov. Er wies auch darauf hin, dass "viele argumentieren würden, dass dies nicht länger als aktive Überwachung gilt".

Die aktuellen Ergebnisse sind kein zwingender klinischer Beweis, fügte er hinzu: "Die Tatsache, dass es mehr negative Biopsien in der Leuprorelin-Gruppe gab und die Tatsache, dass der PSA-Wert sank, ist wenig überraschend."

Die Autoren werden zeigen müssen, dass es einen Rückgang der Krankheitsprogression mit der ADT-Behandlung gibt, sagte Kutikov.

Mit anderen Worten, das Team muss in mittel- und langfristigen Nachuntersuchungen nachweisen, dass eine Abnahme der Krankheit und eine Verringerung der damit verbundenen Operation/Strahlentherapie zu verzeichnen ist. "Bis dahin werde ich persönlich sehr skeptisch gegenüber diesem Ansatz bleiben", sagte er.


*Eigene Anmerkungen*
ADT zur Behandlung von lokal begrenztem Prostatakrebs ist eine sehr alte Idee, die unter *Leibowitz (DHT)* vor etwa 20 Jahren einen Höhepunkt hatte. Die Folgen radikaler Therapien war ernüchternd und die Patienten wurden aufgeklärter. Die ADT schien relativ zur Operation mit weniger Nebenwirkungen verbunden zu sein. Mittlerweile ist das praktisch ganz aus der Praxis verschwunden, denn die Heilungsraten oder zumindest Überlebensraten waren einfach zu gering im Vergleich zu radikalen Therapieformen wie Operation und/oder Bestrahlung. Die ADT wurde ganz an den Rand der PCA Behandlung gedrängt, erst bei Symptomen wollte man sie einsetzen. Von einem Extrem ins andere, wie mir scheint. So ganz langsam wird von jungen Ärzten hinterfragt, ob es nicht doch noch ein Platz für die diversen Formen der ADT bei der Behandlung des Prostatakrebses, außerhalb von Symptombekämpfung, gibt.

Die Französischen Forscher haben sich hier die AS Patienten vorgenommen, die sich bekanntlich in einer abwartenden Entscheidungsphase befinden. Als Faustregel kann man sagen, dass bei etwa 50% von Ihnen langfristig doch eine radikale Therapie angeraten wäre, da der Tumor sich nicht als dauerhaft harmlos zeigt.

Bedenken, diesen Zeitpunkt zu verpassen lassen viele Pateinten das AS Protokoll vorzeitig  verlassen und zu gezielten Therapien übergehen, obwohl sie eigentlich (noch) nicht dafür qualifiziert wären. Um ihnen etwas Sicherheit zu geben, wird in jüngster Zeit versucht, hier zu intervenieren, beispielsweise auch mit fokalen Therapieformen.

Jüngste Ergebnisse der *MEAL Studie*, bei der untersucht wurde, ob Ernährungsgewohnheiten Einfluss auf den AS Verlauf hatten, kamen nach 2 Jahren zu einem negativen Ergebnis. Weder das Progressionsrisiko, noch der Body-Mass-Index konnte verbessert werden. Andere Daten wie der Cholesterinwert und oder der Blutzucker wurden nicht untersucht. Auch kann die strikte Einhaltung der Ernährungsgewohnheiten kaum wirklich kontrolliert werden. Allerdings zeigte sich auch schon in bisherigen retrospektiven Erhebungen, dass Ernährung eher wenig Einfluss auf die Entstehung von Prostatakrebs hat. Zur Reduktion der Progression sind die Daten dagegen vielversprechender, allerdings nur wenn körperliche Aktivität mit einbezogen wird..

Eine weitere Idee den Patienten unter AS etwas Sicherheit zu geben, wäre die zumindest mittelfristige *Gabe beispielsweise von Finasterid*, einem 5-Alpha-Reduktase-Blocker (5ARI). 


*FAZIT:*
Die aktive Überwachung von PCA mit sehr niedrigem Risiko im Rahmen der 5-ARI-Therapie bei benigner Prostatahyperplasie scheint eine sichere therapeutische Option zu sein, da die meisten (57 von 82; 70%) Patienten PCA mit sehr niedrigem Risiko behielten oder Folgebiopsien während einer 3-Jahres Nachbeobachtung, negativ ausfielen. Ergänzend zur Prostatakrebs-Präventionsstudie weisen unsere Ergebnisse darauf hin, dass die 5-ARI-Therapie die Empfindlichkeit des Prostata-spezifischen Antigens erhöht und dem Arzt helfen kann, Biopsien zielgerichtet zu behandeln.

Zellkulturstudien konnten zeigen, dass nach 5ARI Einsatz es zu anfänglichen PSA Abfall, mit stabilen Verläufen nur bei Gleason-6 Tumoren kam.



Zum Einsatz von 5ARIs wie Finasterid oder Dutasterid gibt es allerdings sehr massive Vorurteile bei den Urologen, die aus frühen Studien meinen erkennen zu müssen, dass deren Einsatz den Gleason Grad, also die Aggressivität der Krankheit negativ beeinflusst. Dazu gibt es ebenfalls *neue Langzeitdaten von Ian Thompson*, ebenfalls auf dem AUA-2018 vorgetragen:

"Sehr langfristige Nachbeobachtung zeigt, dass Finasterid "sicher ist", sagte Thompson, Professor an der University of Texas Health Science Center in San Antonio, in einer Presseerklärung.

"Diese Ergebnisse bedeuten", erklärte er. "wir haben ein kostengünstiges, wirksames Medikament gefunden, das [Prostatakrebs] verhindern könnte."

Die neuen Erkenntnisse über Prostatakrebs-Todesfälle aus dem wegweisenden Prostate Cancer Prevention Trial (PCPT) erscheinen zunächst unpassend.

Schließlich war Finasterid in dieser Studie so wirksam, das Risiko für Prostatakrebs zu reduzieren, dass der Placebo-kontrollierte PCPT Arm früh gestoppt wurde und die Ergebnisse veröffentlicht wurden.

Aber dann begannen auch die Probleme, weil die Forscher gleichzeitig von einer Zunahme der Anzahl von hochgradigen Krebsarten mit dem Medikament verglichen mit Placebo (280 vs 237) berichteten.

Diese Entdeckung hat dem potentiellen Einsatz von Finasterid nachhaltig geschadet, sagte Thompson, der Principal Investigator des PCPT war.

"Das ist fraglos der Grund, warum Finasterid nicht zur Prostatakrebs-Prävention verwendet wird, wegen der kleinen, aber statistisch signifikanten Zunahme der hochgradigen Krankheit. Absolut keine Frage", sagte Thompson zu Medscape Medical News.

Aber neue Daten adressieren diesen alten Befund. Wenn eine hochgradige Erkrankung mit Finasterid häufiger auftritt als mit Placebo, "sollte es mehr Prostatakrebs-Todesfälle [mit Finasterid] geben", erklärte er. Aber das fanden die Forscher in ihrer neuen Analyse nicht. Stattdessen gab es in der Finasterid-Gruppe weniger Todesfälle durch Prostatakrebs als in der Placebo-Gruppe (42 vs. 56).
..."

----------


## PeterKa

Erstmal Danke für die umfangreiche Info!

Gibt es eigentlich Finasterid Erfahrungen hier im Forum ?

----------


## ernst06

Ich habe Finistarid 5mg ca 3 Jahre bis zu meiner OP genommen, hat den PSA ziemlich runter gedrückt, im Endeffekt hatte ich dann doch einen Tumor mit Gleason Score 8.

----------


## W. Werner

Ich gehöre wohl zu denen, deren Gleason 3/3 durch Finasterid zum 4/3, mit Anteilen von 5 wuchs.

----------


## RalfDm

Hallo Peter,



> Gibt es eigentlich Finasterid Erfahrungen hier im Forum ?


siehe Forumextrakt => Medikamente => Finasterid.

Ralf

----------


## LowRoad

*LBA21*: PHASE 2 CLINICAL TRIAL IN PROSTATE CANCER EVALUATING 68GA-PSMA-11 DETECTION ON BOTH PREOPERATIVE PET-CT AND IMMEDIATE POSTOPERATIVE SPECIMEN SCANNING

*Einführung und Ziele*
Die PSMA-PET-Bildgebung hat sich bei der Lokalisierung biochemischer Rezidive bei Prostatakrebs als nützlich erwiesen, wurde jedoch selten für das präoperative Staging oder als intraoperative chirurgische Unterstützung eingesetzt. Unser Ziel war es, Pilotdaten darüber zu erhalten, wie ein PSMA-PET-CT die Behandlungsentscheidungen beeinflussen könnte. Weiterhin wurde die intraoperative Dosierung von 68Ga-PSMA-11 zur sofortigen postoperativen Erkennung von Prostatakrebs evaluiert.

*Methoden*
Männer mit Gleason-Grad ≥4+3, negativem konventioneller [CT/MRT] Ausbreitungsdiagnostik [N0-M0] und geplanter roboterunterstützter Prostatektomie wurden für die Aufnahme in diese prospektive, einarmige klinische Phase-2-Studie eingeladen. Teilnehmende Patienten erhielten einen 68Ga-PSMA-11 PET-CT-Scan für das präoperative Staging. Intraoperativ wurde 68Ga-PSMA-11 erneut injiziert und das operativ entfernte Prostatapräparat wurde dann mit einem hochauflösenden (1mm) PET-Kleintier-Scanner untersucht. Bei einer Untergruppe (n=5) wurde die das Präparat mit einer 3mm-Beta-Handsonde bewertet. Die Prostata wurde mit einer pathologischen Verarbeitung für die Intra-Läsion-Analyse und Registrierung mit PET-Bildgebung bewertet.

*ERGEBNISSE*
Das Durchschnittsalter und der mittlere PSA Wert waren 63,5 Jahre und 8,1ng/ml für die teilnehmenden 10 Patienten. Der endgültige pathologische Gleason-Grad war:

4+5 /5+4 (n=4)
 4 + 3 (n=3)
3 + 4 (n=3).

Der präoperative PSMA-PET-CT Scan prognostizierte bei 4 von 5 Patienten und 5 von 5 bei Verwendung des sofortigen postoperativen hochauflösenden Scanners die vorhandene Samenblaseninvasion (pT3b) und 1 von 2 befallenen Lymphknoten. Der detektierte Knoten war 6mm und der verpasste Knoten war 2mm groß. Positive PET-Läsionen wurden in allen 10 Fällen beobachtet. Der mediane SUVmax für intraprostatischen Krebs betrug 10,6 und für benigne Prostatahyperplasie (_BPH_) 3,8. Die PSMA-PET-Bilder zeigten eine gute Korrelation mit der vollständigen Pathologie für Gleason ≥4+3 (n=7). Für Gleason 3+4 (n=3) erkannte das PSMA-PET Läsionen mit20 und 30% Gleason-4 Anteil, während ein 10% Gleason-4 Anteil imerekannt blieb. Gleason-Grad 3 wurde vom PSMA-PET nicht erkannt. Die Beta-Handsonde konnte keine positiven Absetzungsränder nachweisen.

*SCHLUSSFOLGERUNGEN*
Ein klinisches Staging mit einem 68Ga-PSMA-11-PET/CT könnte bei der chirurgischen Planung helfen, da es Gleason-Muster ≥4+3 und eine wahrscheinliche Samenblaseninvasion genau erkennt. Weitere Untersuchungen sind erforderlich, um den minimalen Gleason-4 Anteil zu bestimmen, damit Prostatakrebs mit einer PSMA-PET Bildgebung nachgewiesen werden kann.




*Eigene Anmerkungen*
PSMA-PET ist uns hier in Deutschland und speziell in diesem Forum ein Begriff, allerdings bisher ausschließlich zur Diagnostik bei Rezidiven, seltener zur Ausbreitungsdiagnostik bei Primärdiagnose, wenn Fernmetastasen nicht unwahrscheinlich erscheinen. Hier wurden nun ganz normale Patienten, mit geringer Wahrscheinlichkeit für lokal-fortgeschrittene/metastasierte Situationen, die zur operativen Entfernung der Prostata vorgesehen waren einem PSMA-PET-Scan unterzogen.

Interessant ist zweierlei:

Das PSMA-PET "findet" nur Läsionen mit ≥20% Gleason-4 Anteilen, weshalb es vielleicht auch zur Verlaufskontrolle bei AS tauglich wäre!?Befallenen Lymphknoten können erst ab einer bestimmten Größe im mm Bereich erkannt werden. 

Besonders auf den zweiten Punkt möchte ich nochmals hinweisen, denken die Patienten doch zu oft, dass mit einem positiven PSMA-PET alle befallenen Lymphknoten erkannt wurden. Das ist aber praktisch nie der Fall!

Abschließend will ich nochmals festhalten, was für ein mächtiges Werkzeug das PSMA-PET sein kann, und wir hier in Deutschland uns durchaus glücklich schätzen dürfen, dies schon seit Jahren derart breit zur Verfügung zu haben. Und das zu Kosten, die durchaus vertretbar sind. Das hätte auch anders ausgehen können, wenn Big-Pharma hier frühzeitig ins Spiel gekommen wäre.

----------


## Georg_

Mir sagt man immer vor dem PSMA PET/MRT mit traurigem Blick, man könne leider keine Tumorherde kleiner 1 mm erkennen. Ich habe den leitenden Arzt dazu nochmal befragt und er meinte, wenn ich mich recht erinnere, wenn wir wissen wo der Tumorherd ist, können wir ihn manchmal auch bei 1 mm Größe erkennen. 
Man sollte wohl auch mal eine vergleichende Studie PSMA PET/CT und PSMA PET/MRT machen um zu sehen, ob man mit dem MRT nicht doch etwas mehr erkennt.

Ich denke ein PSMA PET/CT oder MRT könnte vor allem vor einer geplanten fokalen Therapie sinnvoll sein. Wenn dann befallene Samenbläschen oder ein kapselüberschreitender Tumour erkannt werden, sollte man keine fokale Therapie mehr planen. Bei einer Operation werden dagegen immer die Samenbläschen mit entfernt bzw. man kann meist mit einer Schnellschnittuntersuchung feststellen, ob man auch den kapselüberschreitenden Tumor entfernen konnte. Auch könnte der Arzt bei der Operation versuchen, die als befallen erkannten Lymphknoten gezielt zu entfernen. Fossati schreibt ja jetzt, abweichend von seinem Artikel im letzten Jahr, dass dies doch einen Vorteil haben kann.



Noch zu dem obigen Beitrag betreffend Hormontherapie bei aktiver Überwachung: wenn, wie in der Studie, bei den meisten Patienten (53%) bei der Kontrollbiopsie nach einem Jahr kein Tumor mehr gefunden werden kann, so halte ich diese Hormontherapie für eine gute Option. Dann stellt sich für den Patienten nicht mehr die Frage, ob er sich nicht doch besser operieren lassen sollte. Und der Arzt muss ihn auch nicht länger wortreich davon abhalten.

Georg

----------


## uwes2403

Moin,

in meinem Bericht von 2015 stand etwas von einer Auflösungsgrenze von 4 (!) mm.....

Interessanter fand ich dies: Das PSMA-PET "findet" nur Läsionen mit ≥20% Gleason-4 Anteilen.

Davon lese ich zum ersten Mal.....kann man daraus schliessen, dass höhere Gleason mehr PSMA exprimieren ?  
Beim PSA soll es ja umgekehrt sein...je höher der Gleason, desto geringer das PSA je ml Tumorgewebe (woran ich aber bei meinen damaligen Werten auch irgendwie
zweifele)

Grüße

Uwe

----------


## LowRoad

> Interessanter fand ich dies: Das PSMA-PET "findet" nur Läsionen mit ≥20% Gleason-4 Anteilen.


*Hallo Uwe,*
dies fand ich auch in dieser Deutlichkeit erstmalig, wenngleich die Korrelation von Gleason-Grad und PSMA Expression schon lange bekannt ist, beispielsweise *hier* beschrieben:




> We observed lower PSMA expression in Gleason pattern 3 than Gleason  pattern 4, suggesting that this biomarker could be useful to distinguish  between these entities...


 Nun wissen wir aber aus den AS-Studien auch, dass echte Gleason-6 Tumore praktisch nie metastasieren. Im Umkehrschluss besitzen demnach Metastasen auch keinen Gleason-6 Status und können prinzipiell mit einem PSMA-Scan gefunden werden. Eigentlich nicht unlogisch, aber einen Gedankenanstoß wert, wie man sieht.

Ob jetzt Läsionen ab 1mm, 2mm oder erst ab 4mm mittels PSMA-PET erkannt werden können, das sollte man natürlich nicht unbedingt einen Nuklearmediziner/Radiologen fragen, der davon lebt. Der wird das selten völlig unvoreingenommen formulieren - _"for a man with a hammer every problem is a nail"_

----------


## daniela3

Danke Andy, für deine immer wieder interessante Artikel!

----------


## LowRoad

*MP21-12 ONCOLOGICAL OUTCOMES NODE POSITIVE PROSTATE CANCER AFTER RADICAL PROSTATECTOMY*

*Einführung und Ziele*
Untersuchung der Langzeitergebnisse von Prostatakrebs bei Patienten mit Lymphknotenmetastasen (LNM) nach radikaler Prostatektomie (RP)

*Methoden*
Es lagen Daten von 783 Männern vor, die zwischen 1988 und 2017 eine RP als Erstbehandlung in unserer Einrichtung erhielten, und bei denen dabei Lymphknotenmetastasen (LNM  pN1) festgestellt wurden. Patienten, die eine adjuvante Therapie (7%) erhielten, wurden zum Zeitpunkt der Behandlung aus der Bewertung ausgeschlossen. Wir verwendeten eine multivariable Cox-proportionale Hazard-Regression mit der Anzahl der befallenen Lymphknoten (1 vs 2 vs ≥3) als Prädiktor und angepasst an das revidierte Stephenson-Nomogramm (welches das präoperative PSA, Gleason-Score, extraprostatische Extension (EPE), Samenblaseninvasion, und chirurgischer Randstatus einbezieht). Wir haben die Wahrscheinlichkeit des biochemischen rezidivfreien Überlebens (BCRFS), des metastasenfreien Überlebens (MFS), des Prostatakrebs-spezifischen Überlebens (CSS) sowie des Gesamtüberlebens (OS) innerhalb unserer Kohorte ermittelt.

*ERGEBNISSE*
Das Durchschnittsalter bei RP betrug 63 Jahre. 454 Patienten erfuhren ein biochemisches Rezidiv (BCR) nach RP. Die mittlere Nachbeobachtungszeit beim BCR-freien Überlebenden betrug 1,5 Jahre. Eine höhere Anzahl von LNMs war signifikant mit schlechteren BCRFS assoziiert

2 LNM vs 1 LNMs: HR 1,33
1 LNM vs. ≥3 LNMs: HR: 2,21

Die angepasste 5-Jahres-Wahrscheinlichkeit für das BCRFS mit 1, 2 und ≥ 3 LNM, betrug:

32%
22%
8,1%

Die mediane Nachbeobachtung unter den metastasenfreien Überlebenden betrug 2,4 Jahre. Es gab keinen signifikanten Unterschied in MFS zwischen Patienten mit 1 LNM (Referent-Gruppe) und denen mit 2 LNMs. Patienten mit ≥3 LNMs hatten ein signifikant schlechteres MFS (HR 2,32).

Die Anzahl der LNMs war nicht signifikant mit dem krankheitsspezifischem Überleben (CSS) oder dem Gesamtüberleben (OS) assoziiert. Die 5- und 10-Jahres-CSS und OS waren

95%, 81% und 91%, 67%


*SCHLUSSFOLGERUNGEN*
Diese Studie beschreibt den natürliche Verlauf von Prostatakrebs Patienten mit positiven Lymphknoten nach radikaler Prostatektomie und bestätigt die prognostische Heterogenität innerhalb dieser Krankheitsgruppe. Diese Information könnte in klinischen Studiendesigns informativ sein, um den Wert der multimodalen Therapie für Patienten mit Lymphknotenmetastasen zu untersuchen.


*Eigene Anmerkungen:*
Das ist an sich nichts Neues, dass die Grenze der Gefährdung bei positiven Lymphknoten bei etwa 3 liegt, aber sollte man denn, wenn nur einer oder zwei Knoten positiv sind, eine adjuvante Bestrahlung nicht in Erwägung ziehen? Eine individuelle Entscheidung, die durch eher beruhigende Langzeitüberlebensdaten gestützt wird. Die Langzeitdaten sind aber natürlich im Rahmen der Nachbeobachtungszeit zu sehen. Geht man darüber hinaus, sieht es etwas anders aus, wie ein anderer Abstract darlegt: _'Bei LNM-PCA-Patienten starb jeder Vierte innerhalb von 20 Jahren an PCA_':


*ASSESSING THE 20-YEAR OUTCOMES OF LYMPH NODE POSITIVE PROSTATE CANCER PATIENTS: A PLEA FOR LIFELONG FOLLOW-UP*

*Einführung und Ziele*
Es liegen nur wenige Daten zu onkologischen Ergebnissen von Patienten mit Lymphknotenmetastasen (LNM) bei Prostatakrebs (PCA) bei sehr langen Nachbeobachtungszeiträumen und Prädiktoren für krankheitsspezifische Mortalität (CSM) vor. Wir haben versucht, die langfristigen Muster von klinischem Rezidiv (CR) und CSM in einer großen Datenbank von chirurgisch behandelten LNM PCA-Patienten mit mindestens 20 Jahren Nachbeobachtungszeit zu evaluieren

*Methoden*
Zwischen 1987 und 1997 identifizierten wir 615 LNM-PCA-Patienten, die mit radikaler Prostatektomie (RP) und ausgedehnter Beckenlymphknotendissektion in drei Referenzzentren in Europa und den USA behandelt wurden. Das primäre Ergebnis war das klinische Rezidiv (CR). Die Patienten wurden in zwei Gruppen eingeteilt: frühes Rezidiv (CR innerhalb von 10 Jahren nach der Operation) und spätes Rezidiv (CR frühestens 10 Jahre nach der Operation). Sekundäre Endpunkte waren die krankheitsspezifische Mortalität (CSM) und andere Todesursachen (OCM)

*ERGEBNISSE*
Die mittlere Nachbeobachtungszeit für die Überlebenden betrug 227 Monate. Insgesamt erlebten 206 Patienten (33,5%) ein klinisches Rezidiv. Die mittlere Zeit für das Rezidiv war 89 Monate und die 20 Jahres Rezidiv Rate war 39,2%. Insgesamt starben 390 und 140 Patienten während der Studie wegen anderer Ursachen bzw. Prostatakrebs.. Der pathologische Gleason-Score (GS) 8-10 (HR = 2,0), positive chirurgische Schnittränder (HR = 1,73) und ≥3 LNM (HR = 2,0) waren Prädiktoren für die krankheitsspezifische Mortalität.

Insgesamt erlebten 132 (21,4%) Patienten innerhalb von 10 Jahren nach RP ein klinisches Rezidiv. Unter diesen starben 99 (75%) an ihrer Krankheit. Die 20-jährige CSM-Rate betrug bei diesen Patienten 78,3%. GS 8-10 war der einzige Prädiktor für das CSM (HR: 2,9

*SCHLUSSFOLGERUNGEN*
Bei LNM-PCA-Patienten starb jeder Vierte innerhalb von 20 Jahren an PCA. Obwohl die Mehrheit der CR innerhalb von zehn Jahren nach RP aufgetreten ist, haben node positive Patienten immer noch das Risiko, Spätfolgen zu entwickeln. Während der Einfluss von klinischen Rezidiven  auf die krankheitsspezifische Mortalität bei früheren rezidivierenden Patienten höher ist, wird mehr als die Hälfte der Männer, die mehr als 10 Jahre nach Rezidiven auftreten, irgendwann an PCA sterben. Patienten mit LNM bei RP sollten auch langfristig streng überwacht werden und sollten immer als Rezidiv und mortalitäts-gefährdet betrachtet werden!


Eine schöne Ergänzung, die zeigt, auch nach 10 Jahren ist die Gefahr bei Lymphknoten positiven Patienten nicht gebannt. Besonders gefährdet erscheinen hier Männer mit hohem Gleason Grad, was zur Verbesserung der Vorhersage dienen könnte.

Leider wurde in der zweiten Auswertung nicht gezeigt, wie viele Patienten eine adjuvante oder salvage Therapie erhielten. Da diese aber als Standardbehandlung (SOC) gelten darf, kann wohl vermutet werden, dass sie auch hier zur Anwendung kam.

Eine andere Gruppe *untersuchte die Größe der Lymphknotenmetastasen*. Wenig überraschend war auch das für die Rezidiv Wahrscheinlichkeit mit verantwortlich, aber die Bedeutung war eher gering im Vergleich zur Anzahl der befallenen Knoten und dem Gleason Score.

Aktuell kommen immer mehr Bio-Marker auf den Markt, die noch exakter vorhersagen wollen, wer wirklich in Gefahr ist an seinem Prostatakrebs zu versterben, und wer eher nicht. Verständlicherweise liegen aber derartige Langzeitdaten noch nicht vor, so dass dies Spekulation ist, auch wenn ich dem viel Potential zubilligen möchte.

Die aktuell zunehmend nachgefragte Vorgehensweise, abzuwarten, bis PSMA positive Befunde vorliegen, um erst dann zu intervenieren, muss ebenso in den Bereich des Experiments eingeordnet werden. Ob man damit letztendlich besser fährt ist _'terra incognita'_ ! Heilungschancen werden damit aber meist verspielt, womit ich immer sehr vorsichtig sein würde. Vor etwa 20 Jahren war die DHB von Leibowitz der letzte Schrei, der auch Heilung zugusten einer 'Chronifizierung' aufgeben wollte. Bekanntlich war auch das eine Fehleinschätzung.

----------


## daniela3

Danke dir, Andi!

----------


## Georg_

Anmerkung: die Anzahl der Lymphknoten wurde hier offensichtlich durch eine Lymphknoten-Entnahme während der Prostataoperation gemacht. Dabei muss man berücksichtigen, dass in den USA oft weniger als 12 Lymphknoten entnommen werden, teilweise nur vier. Wenn dann mehr als drei Lymphknoten befallen sind, so glaube ich gern, dass diese Patienten eine schlechte Prognose haben. 
Mit der durch ein PSMA PET/CT ermittelten Anzahl an befallenen Lymphknoten kann man das nicht vergleichen. Die Zahl der befallenen Lymphknoten hängt davon ab, mit welchem bildgebenden Verfahren man sie ermittelt.

Die amerikanische Krebsstatistik gibt an, dass 99% der lymphknotenpositiven Patienten 10 Jahre überleben. Diese Zahl wundert mich auch.

Georg

----------


## daniela3

Aber auch die tatsächliche prozentuelle Rezidivanzahl der (post Op) Null
LK Fälle ist ziemlich hoch sodass ich denke dass dierichtigen Lk nicht erwischt worden sind...

----------

